

Show HN: Content Curation for Charity - thedoctor

My co-founders and I made this service that enables people to raise money for charity simply by sharing links on Twitter and Facebook using either our bookmarklet or a custom endpoint for Tweetdeck. A "curator bar" appears at the top of shared articles. Here's what the curator bar looks like:<p>http://bit.ly/hnkd75<p>What does the HN community think? How can we make this better?
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable: <http://bit.ly/hnkd75>

